# Sydney BC to Capilano Suspension Bridge Park, North Vancouver??



## dixie (Jul 14, 2015)

We plan to take a ferry over to Vancouver. What is the best and easiest way to get from the ferry terminal in Vancouver to the 
Capilano Suspension Bridge Park, North Vancouver. We are also wondering which days are the least crowded there... We will be staying in a VBRO in Sydney near Victoria.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!

Also read the stuff to do at the swinging bridge park is pricey but they offer AAA discounts?? We are also seniors.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 14, 2015)

I would consider driving up to Nanaimo and taking the ferry from Nanaimo to Horseshoe Bay on the mainland.  When you exit the ferry terminal at Horseshoe Bay, you will be on Highway 1, and just exit Highway 1 at Capilano Road. Then head north on Capilano to the bridge.  Much simpler than trying to drive across Vancouver from Tsawassan terminal.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 14, 2015)

I totally agree with Troglodyte about going to Nanaimo and sailing to the horseshoe Bay terminal. Capilano will be close to there. There is also Lynn Canyon close by which has a free suspension bridge. I'm checking it out this year as Capilano is too expensive for me as I have done it before.

Joan


----------



## melissy123 (Jul 14, 2015)

I agree Capilano is expensive, but for those without a car, it's nice to have free transportation from downtown Vancouver. Also, we had not been there for the last 10 plus years, and it was nice that they had added some features, like the upper walkways/rope bridges between the trees, and a cliff walk (pathway/bridges on the edge of the cliff).


----------



## melissy123 (Jul 14, 2015)

And yes, there were AAA discounts.


----------



## dixie (Jul 14, 2015)

So probably it sounds like we should take our car on the ferry from Nanaimo   to Horseshoe bay? I am guessing there is not s shuttle from Horseshoe bay to the park. Is there a car rental at Horseshoe bay? 
Sorry to ask so many questions... Lots of details to figure out.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not sure that I would take a $200 ferry ride just to see the Capilano Suspension Bridge, but I live here so perhaps the beauty is lost on me.  The ferry ride itself might be worth it to you though as there is some beautiful scenery between Vancouver Island and the mainland.

No car rental at the ferry terminal, but the public bus does go from there to Capilano.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry I missed the fact that they have no car. I googled the Capilano suspension bridge and on their website they have 2 free shuttles that run from downtown Vancouver. I know they have bus service to downtown form the ferry. If I could I would rent a car. 

Joan


----------



## dixie (Jul 15, 2015)

Any pretty timeshares in the vancouver area? We could check in on August 21. Or maybe even a hotel. We are so unfamiliar with the area!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2015)

dixie said:


> Any pretty timeshares in the vancouver area? We could check in on August 21. Or maybe even a hotel. We are so unfamiliar with the area!



Are you talking this year?

I think there may be one timeshare in Vancouver, but I'm not totally sure.  If you are looking for this year I doubt you could get it.

I am looking for Vancouver in late December and through trivago I found a serviced apartment called 910 Beach Ave.  Seems to be in a nice location and certainly less than most hotels for a unit with a kitchen and a washer/dryer.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 16, 2015)

There are several timeshares in Vancouver.  However, if you are hoping for something this August, I think your chances are very slim; as in you are hoping for a cancellation.   Several of them are near the Sheraton that is bordered on the south by Hornby St; I think the actual address is the next street up but I can't think of the name right now.  The Worldmark is on Hornby across the street from the Sheraton and another timeshare has units in one of the towers in the Sheraton complex.  You might look at the Sheraton for this summer and check out the timeshares for a future trip.  

It makes much more sense to do Capilano from Vancouver rather than Sydney.  The ferry+car/bus is probably close to 4 hours each way whichever route you go; too far for a day trip.  In Vancouver, if your main focus is Capilano, then stay north of downtown.  Downtown Vancouver is a peninsula and the bridges to and from can make things very congested.  Staying downtown makes sense if you want to explore that area from the downtown stores to Stanley Park to the really nifty walk along the seawall and the ferries that take you back and forth.  

Sue


----------



## dixie (Jul 16, 2015)

Great advice!
 Thank You!


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 18, 2015)

We just got back from Vancouver, we were able to get Club Intrawest which is in the Sheraton Wall Center. This area was awesome for exploring Vancouver. It was a couple block walk over to the Hyatt where the free shuttle takes you to Capilano Suspension Bridge, About 1/2 mile walk to catch the Auqataxi to Granville Market, a short bus ride to Stanley Park. We would highly reccommend staying a night or too in this area.


----------



## oceanvps (Jul 19, 2015)

there's worldmark the canadian (although not sure you can get it on exchange) and vi's rosedale on robson (which you can book like a hotel and has kitchenettes)


----------

